# Can your dog do this?



## Montanablue (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, its frivolous. But its also AMAZING

YouTube - Dancing Merengue Dog


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 31, 2010)

No, my dog - a Greater Swiss Mountain Dog - cannot do that.


----------



## Michael (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes! Our dog can...

Well no, not that. Oh no. Not even close.


----------



## calgal (Aug 31, 2010)

My 2 boy whippets would not go near the costume but this is how they would dance (no shirts): YouTube - Sylvie and Jack Dance


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 31, 2010)

Man, that dog has a memory. I can't even do that.


----------



## Montanablue (Aug 31, 2010)

Gail - that's so cute!


----------



## calgal (Aug 31, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> Gail - that's so cute!


 
Thanks! Whippets are hilarious to watch play. I will post pictures of the monsters soon.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 31, 2010)

calgal said:


> My 2 boy whippets would not go near the costume but this is how they would dance (no shirts): YouTube - Sylvie and Jack Dance



What is that music on the video? I want to know. It is wonderful.


----------



## calgal (Aug 31, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> calgal said:
> 
> 
> > My 2 boy whippets would not go near the costume but this is how they would dance (no shirts): YouTube - Sylvie and Jack Dance
> ...


 
Something baroque I think. I was trying to place the music when I saw the video and probably would use Hornpipe for our whippets.


----------



## Theogenes (Sep 2, 2010)

Dog!?! I can't even do that!
Maybe they'll have a new TV show this fall...Dancing With the Dogs....


BTW, I don't have a dog...


----------



## Christopher88 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nope, my dog is lazy.


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 2, 2010)

Blindfolded? That's nothing. My dog could do this with no legs.


----------



## calgal (Sep 2, 2010)

View attachment 1906 These are the culprits. Tigger is the stripey dog and Pacer is the white and butterscotch dog.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 2, 2010)

No, my dog can not dance like that..and she would probably bite me if I tried to put clothes on her..

however, she does dance..mostly trying to get a treat and the kids are teasing her..


----------



## Edward (Sep 2, 2010)

My daughter enjoyed that. 

I am afraid, however, that the dog is in for some dancing lessons.


----------

